# straight candys



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

d9u.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just a few I've done.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 4 2008, 10:20 PM~12064262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES VANDERSLICE DO STRAIGHT KANDYS?


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

not a low, but a straight candy red :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

here's 2 more


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2008, 02:25 PM~12146922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte doggy...whats the name of that color?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2008, 12:28 PM~12146945
> *here's 2 more
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pics


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2008, 01:25 PM~12146922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT BRANDYWINE OR BURGUNDY OVER GREY?


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE BRANDYWINE


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Nov 13 2008, 02:36 AM~12143331
> *DOES VANDERSLICE DO STRAIGHT KANDYS?
> *



:yes: :yes: 
But why...he is famous for patternz....straight candies are cool....but Rob like to set himself apart from everyone else.....thats like askin jordan to do a lay up instead of a dunk...u feel me!!  ....but he will do it...but it will cost u the same as a pattern job...   


matter of fact he is doing a straight candy on my girls 61 im building her :biggrin: :biggrin: ill post up when he does it

but go to his thread he did a that red indian bike straight candy red, just flaked out, im doing the 61 same color


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

here u go, a rob...straight candy....dont happen to often!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2008, 01:25 PM~12146922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am really diggin this color.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 14 2008, 11:33 AM~12156540
> *here u go, a rob...straight candy....dont happen to often!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 14 2008, 11:33 AM~12156540
> *here u go, a rob...straight candy....dont happen to often!
> 
> 
> ...


fuck the kandy...
im lookin at that ass


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 14 2008, 11:29 AM~12156507
> *:yes:  :yes:
> But why...he is famous for patternz....straight candies are cool....but Rob like to set himself apart from everyone else.....thats like askin jordan to do a lay up instead of a dunk...u feel me!!  ....but he will do it...but it will cost u the same as a pattern job...
> matter of fact he is doing a straight candy on my girls 61 im building her :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ill post up when he does it
> ...


THE FUNNY PART IS ANYONE THAT PAINTS ,CAN PAINT A SMALL BIKE AND NOT WITH HIDDEN PATTERNZ.. ROB IS GOOD .. I KNOW ROB DOESNT DO STRAIGHT CANDYS .THOUGH REMEMEBER 
I HAVE KNOWN ROB FOR A LOT LONGER THEN A LOT OF PEOPLE..WE ALL USED TO WORK TOGETHER BACK IN THE DAY UNTIL I STARTED PAINTING.


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 17 2008, 10:17 AM~12179569
> *i am really diggin this color.
> *


 NICE WORK


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 13 2008, 06:20 PM~12149595
> *Bad ass pics
> *


 NICE WORK... IF YOU NEED PARTS I GOT A PARTS CAR


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 5 2008, 06:56 AM~12067854
> *Just a few I've done.
> 
> 
> ...



Badd ass Kandies man
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 14 2008, 11:33 AM~12156540
> *here u go, a rob...straight candy....dont happen to often!
> 
> 
> ...



Dam that chick is hot and the bike looks nice to


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 2 2008, 10:36 PM~12319911
> *THE FUNNY PART IS ANYONE THAT PAINTS ,CAN PAINT A SMALL BIKE AND NOT WITH HIDDEN PATTERNZ.. ROB IS GOOD .. I KNOW ROB DOESNT DO STRAIGHT CANDYS .THOUGH  REMEMEBER
> I HAVE KNOWN ROB FOR A LOT LONGER THEN A LOT OF PEOPLE..WE ALL  USED TO WORK TOGETHER BACK IN THE DAY UNTIL I STARTED PAINTING.
> *



wow homie...sounds like u have some heat towards rob, like he aint no good. lol
not doing them.....and not being ABLE to do them are 2 different things :biggrin:  

and he does do them he is doing my 61 bubble straight candy  :biggrin:
ill post um up when he is done. for the non-believers....


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

Seems like it would take a lot more skill to lay out patterns than to spray a candy in my opinion


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 08:44 AM~12322531
> *Seems like it would take a lot more skill to lay out patterns than to spray a candy in my opinion
> *


LMAO ....RIGGGHT :yes: :yes:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

BRANDYWINE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE ROOF
























FROM THE BACK


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres my 68 hoc candy purple


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 3 2008, 08:41 AM~12322521
> *  :biggrin:
> wow homie...sounds like u have some heat towards rob, like he aint no good. lol
> not doing them.....and not being ABLE to do them are 2 different things  :biggrin:
> ...


 I DON'T HATE ... HE HATES BECAUSE I STARTED TO PAINT AND THATS THE REAL... HE HATES ON A DAILY.. I KNOW EVERYONE THEY COME TO MY SHOP AND TELL ME ABOUT WHAT HE SAYS ... I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE 61 . WHEN IT IS DONE ..YES HE,S ONE OF THE BEST;S ..LOL ..THE FUNNY PART OF IT ALL ..WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND.I NEVER GOT PAYED FOR ROLLING MALO ,HIS CAR .AND MORE .. I KNOW YOUR TRYING TO HELP HIM BUT GOOD LUCK ON THAT...


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 08:44 AM~12322531
> *Seems like it would take a lot more skill to lay out patterns than to spray a candy in my opinion
> *


THE TAPING IS THE HARDEST.. BUT YOU CAN HIDE A LOT OF SHIT WITH PATTERNS. STRAIGHT CANDY ,YOU HAVE NO ROOM FOR FUCK UP,S ASK ANY PAINTER .. ONE SHOT ...OR BUY MORE CANDY


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

not true................you need more skill to lay down a straight candy and have the color match perfectly all around the car on all sides and panels....patterns do take skill as well....but you can always fade out a pattern or over lay another pattern if you make a mistake and say that is how i planned it and no one will ever know...except the painter... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 08:44 AM~12322531
> *Seems like it would take a lot more skill to lay out patterns than to spray a candy in my opinion
> *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

yup.................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 3 2008, 10:23 PM~12330505
> *THE TAPING IS THE HARDEST.. BUT YOU CAN HIDE A LOT OF SHIT WITH PATTERNS. STRAIGHT CANDY ,YOU HAVE NO ROOM FOR FUCK UP,S ASK ANY PAINTER .. ONE SHOT ...OR BUY MORE CANDY
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 3 2008, 10:12 PM~12330375
> *I DON'T HATE ... HE HATES BECAUSE I STARTED TO PAINT AND THATS THE REAL... HE HATES ON A DAILY.. I KNOW EVERYONE THEY COME TO MY SHOP AND TELL ME ABOUT WHAT HE SAYS ... I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE 61 . WHEN IT IS DONE ..YES HE,S ONE OF THE BEST;S ..LOL ..THE FUNNY PART OF IT ALL ..WHAT COMES AROUND GOES  AROUND.I NEVER GOT PAYED FOR ROLLING MALO ,HIS CAR .AND MORE .. I KNOW YOUR  TRYING TO HELP HIM BUT GOOD LUCK ON THAT...
> *


i dont know all the details on all that, i have seen people who he shows how to paint not get paid though...if u wanna learn from rob...thats payment in its self.....and like i said i dont know all the details, so i dont know what your guys arrangment was,:dunno: but if he gave u a dollar amount on what u were gonna get paid and he didnt ...then i agree, thats fucked up! but i cant answer for anyone...but ill find out homie...but to be honest i never heard him say anything bout you, and im around all the time.... shit to be honest bro, i dont even know who you are...pm me some details... :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 3 2008, 10:12 PM~12330375
> *I DON'T HATE ... HE HATES BECAUSE I STARTED TO PAINT AND THATS THE REAL... HE HATES ON A DAILY.. I KNOW EVERYONE THEY COME TO MY SHOP AND TELL ME ABOUT WHAT HE SAYS ... I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE 61 . WHEN IT IS DONE ..YES HE,S ONE OF THE BEST;S ..LOL ..THE FUNNY PART OF IT ALL ..WHAT COMES AROUND GOES  AROUND.I NEVER GOT PAYED FOR ROLLING MALO ,HIS CAR .AND MORE .. I KNOW YOUR  TRYING TO HELP HIM BUT GOOD LUCK ON THAT...
> *



Well man no matter how good the source is dont believe things you hear unless you hear them with your own ears. Thing can get twisted when they are told again or people hear what they want.

I am not sure of the situation and could really care less, but from personel experiance go straight to the horses mouth dont take Tonto's word.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 07:41 PM~12317492
> *fuck the kandy...
> im lookin at that ass
> *


x1,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2008, 03:25 PM~12146907
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore info on this car damn that is too clean :worship:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 3 2008, 11:12 PM~12330375
> *I DON'T HATE ... HE HATES BECAUSE I STARTED TO PAINT AND THATS THE REAL... HE HATES ON A DAILY.. I KNOW EVERYONE THEY COME TO MY SHOP AND TELL ME ABOUT WHAT HE SAYS ... I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE 61 . WHEN IT IS DONE ..YES HE,S ONE OF THE BEST;S ..LOL ..THE FUNNY PART OF IT ALL ..WHAT COMES AROUND GOES  AROUND.I NEVER GOT PAYED FOR ROLLING MALO ,HIS CAR .AND MORE .. I KNOW YOUR  TRYING TO HELP HIM BUT GOOD LUCK ON THAT...
> *


LIKE YOUR SIG SAYS HOMIE


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 3 2008, 09:56 AM~12322606
> *LMAO ....RIGGGHT  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUNNY


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2008, 06:56 PM~12327138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 4 2008, 08:34 AM~12332966
> *x1,000,000  :biggrin:
> *



Ill second that who is she?


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 4 2008, 09:20 PM~12064262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color HOK is this? VIOLET, burple......


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Dec 6 2008, 08:40 AM~12352100
> *FIRME HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE BEEN PRACTICING ON MY OWN CARS :biggrin: MY PAINTER LET ME DO IT THIS TIME


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 PM~12369081
> *What color HOK is this? VIOLET, burple......
> *


 IT IS A CANDY KOLBOLT BLUE OVER THE STOCK BASE ....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Kobalt blue looks great over silver. Almost burple-ish.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

COBALT BLUE


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 15 2008, 05:51 PM~12438712
> *COBALT BLUE
> 
> 
> ...



thats a sick color is that over a silver base?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxjoker13xx_@Dec 27 2008, 07:08 PM~12539272
> *thats a sick color is that over a silver base?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 4 2008, 10:20 PM~12064262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf do you mean by straight candy? as in no patterns or or no flakes?


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 11:07 PM~12548894
> *wtf do you mean by straight candy? as in no patterns or or no flakes?
> *


base then candy or flake.that straight..meaning no patterns..even with flake you can still tiger stripe ...one shot one time ...or redo..


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 08:44 AM~12322531
> *Seems like it would take a lot more skill to lay out patterns than to spray a candy in my opinion
> *


i dont know. i think it takes a lot of skill to do both. not every one can lay nice patterns and not every one can lay a clean ass candy. just my .02 cents


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry homies I had to.....................

My first clean straight kandy job with no tiger stripping. (hard to do even in this scale)


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

all these rides look very good. i do appreciate them but i dont understand why you would do a candy paint with no patterns or stripe and leafing under it. isnt that the point of using candies? you can get the same can effect with other paints that are cheaper in cost. shit i had an old daily that i had earl schieb paint and it looked candied with flake under it and it was $325 out the door. lol i am not talking shit or telling you to get a cheap job like that. i only did it cuz it was cheap for my daily.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18094245
> *Sorry homies I had to.....................
> 
> My first clean straight kandy job with no tiger stripping. (hard to do even in this scale)
> ...


Orale Nice Flake :thumbsup: That colors Sick :wow:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 21 2010, 09:50 AM~18101403
> *all these rides look very good. i do appreciate them but i dont understand why you would do a candy paint with no patterns or stripe and leafing under it. isnt that the point of using candies? you can get the same can effect with other paints that are cheaper in cost. shit i had an old daily that i had earl schieb paint and it looked candied with flake under it and it was $325 out the door. lol i am not talking shit or telling you to get a cheap job like that. i only did it cuz it was cheap for my daily.
> *


Candy is used for that deep jolly rancher look. If you could get the same effect without having to worry about fading, impossible to fix scratches, and the high cost of candies, there would be no reason to use candy at all. Patterns or not.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

still need to ship my car out to you Dominick


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 14 2008, 11:33 AM~12156540
> *here u go, a rob...straight candy....dont happen to often!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: some nice candy :boink:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 07:41 PM~12317492
> *fuck the kandy...
> im lookin at that ass
> *


4 real :roflmao:


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 3 2008, 06:56 PM~12327138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIGGING DAT ROOF PATTERNS BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Aug 6 2010, 11:18 AM~18244466
> *DIGGING DAT ROOF PATTERNS BRO
> *


X 2!


----------

